# July 2016 Cooking Challenge - On the grill



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Summer time is grilling time!

The rules of this months challenge is simple: One component of the food needs be be grilled.

Charcoal, gas, firepit or grillpan, anything goes.

The most mouth watering picture shall be the winner.

While i'm out of the competition, I go first, with a seamless transition from June's challenge, my favourite, grilled vegs.

Grill on!





  








på grillen.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 2, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Wintertime here!

But grilling will keep me warm (we got no central heating), so I am all for it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Great!.......Just bought some NY steaks, and have spare ribs and a 15lb brisket to go on soon.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

NY steak the same cut as sirloin?

Looking forward to the brisket!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I think in Australia the New York or strip steak is called sirloin, but in the United States they are different. I think I have a chart somewhere...

Found it:





  








BeefCuts.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 2, 2016








mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's the top loin for you.


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

Great, I am just starting to get back into grilling because I just obtained a 3 burner weber. I'm also working on converting my 2 burner weber into a charcoal smoker.

Needless to say; this is going to be fun. Expect multiple entries from the 4th and on!

Best luck to all!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, so I'll be the first to throw something into the arena.

Pork spare ribs, cooked with charcoal and smoked with oak pellets using the amazin smoker

Coffee Rib Rub... equal parts brown sugar, black pepper & kosher salt with granulated garlic, granulated onion, smoked paprika, chili powder and a couple coffee scoops of Peet's Italian roast.

Onto the grill for approx 3 hrs at around 275 then glazed with three coats of bbq sauce.





  








rib.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 3, 2016












  








amazin1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 3, 2016












  








rib2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 3, 2016


__
2











  








rib4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 3, 2016












  








rib5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 3, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I'm out!

We're renting an apartment for about 5-6 months while our new home is being built.

No grilling apparatus of any kind here and ALL of my stuff is packed away in storage.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif

*sniff*

BUT!





  








chicken teri skewers.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 3, 2016








One of my favorite things to grill ...

Half-sized Chicken Teriyaki Skewers, maybe 3 bites.

Now mind you @JAH42 this is NOT an entry, because this photo

is from awhile back, but I just love this shot and wanted to share it.

Made this platter of goodness for a Cocktail Party a couple of

Summers ago...they were gone just as soon as I put them down!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@chefbuba:

Did you first grill the ribs and then smoke them with the pelletsmoker? Or how did you do this?

That's a coldsmoker isn't it?

I got the proQ cold smoker and I was looking at combining it with a hot plate for hot smoking/bbq, but if I can make it work with charcoal..... So much the better!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I just used my grill as an off set smoker, coals on one side and meat on the other. Now it just acts as a big oven. I use the pellets as a source of smoke.

When the ribs were done, I put them directly over the coals to glaze the sauce on.

Amazen pellet smoker

Your pro q works on the same principal. As long as you have a heat source and smoke, you can make some bbq. Some purists will say otherwise, but if it tastes good, eat it!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefbuba said:


> I just used my grill as an off set smoker, coals on one side and meat on the other. Now it just acts as a big oven. I use the pellets as a source of smoke.
> 
> When the ribs were done, I put them directly over the coals to glaze the sauce on.
> 
> ...


For years, before I got my smoker, I used my Weber kettle grill as a smoker, for BBQ. It worked well and I still use it occasionally for making BBQ.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

@kane


chefbuba said:


> Ok, so I'll be the first to throw something into the arena.
> 
> Pork spare ribs, cooked with charcoal and smoked with oak pellets using the amazin smoker
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good!


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, I'm out!
> 
> We're renting an apartment for about 5-6 months while our new home is being built.
> 
> ...


Grill pan allowed


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Grilling challenge is right up my alley. Sadly, I am sick in bed for the entire "best grilling weekend of the year in the US". I might be able to summon the strength for an entry tomorrow, but for now I will post a pic from a while ago. (Obviously not entry, just want to prepare folks for what's coming. Game On!





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 3, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

After decades of culinary adventure, still a favorite meal.





  








20160703_191322.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 4, 2016












  








20160703_193825.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 4, 2016


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

The weather looks dodgy




  








Screenshot_20160704-183427.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 4, 2016








So indoor grilling it is.





  








Screenshot_20160704-183444.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 4, 2016












  








Screenshot_20160704-183440.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 4, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Does BBQ count, or does it have to be direct grill? ChefBubba's counts because he direct grilled to glaze ribs. What about pulled pork or smoked chicken?


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anything goes!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Just for the halibut hahaha puns





  








DSC_0506.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 4, 2016








Turmeric bouillabaisse - fennel, halibut head thats the cheek meat you see, onions, pepper, bay leaf into stock. GRILLED the tomatoes and the cherrystones. Started some fennel and onion in a pan, splash of pernod, add some of the fumet and there you go!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

JAH42 said:


> Summer time is grilling time!
> 
> The rules of this months challenge is simple: One component of the food needs be be grilled.
> 
> ...


Ha ha...I think you can expect lots of big MEATY grills! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> Just for the halibut hahaha puns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is right up my street. I don't know what cherrystones are but I will google that bit. They look like clams which I love!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@morning glory they are clams. Our native species has many names here in New England. The names roughly describes size littlenecks are the smaller ones, cherrystones mid size, quahogs the biggest all the same species. Bigger ones are tougher and used for chowder, smaller is actually the most expensive by weight.

Also charring tomatoes is one of the hardest things to do. You need screaming hot wood fire or charcoal to have a chance. Propane would just make soggy mush.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah. Turmeric grated from fresh! Looks like a ginger, who knew?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

JAH42 said:


> Grill pan allowed


Mate, I don't even have that here in our rental, NOTHING!

I wanted to make BBQ Chicken for July 4th, but all I could manage was BAKED BBQ Chicken





  








baked bbq chicken.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 5, 2016








luckily I brought a quarter and half sheet pan with us and a coupla

utensils and my best chefs knife, otherwise, it would be 2 saucepans,

a 12" skillet, a manual crank can opener and a corkscrew, that's all

that the landlord provided!


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mate, I don't even have that here in our rental, NOTHING!
> 
> I wanted to make BBQ Chicken for July 4th, but all I could manage was BAKED BBQ Chicken
> 
> ...


Well that looks delicious! Re the grill pan (we call them griddle pans in the UK) I can get a cheap non-stick one here for about $12. Granted it won't last forever, but it does the job.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> @morning glory they are clams. Our native species has many names here in New England. The names roughly describes size littlenecks are the smaller ones, cherrystones mid size, quahogs the biggest all the same species. Bigger ones are tougher and used for chowder, smaller is actually the most expensive by weight.
> 
> Also charring tomatoes is one of the hardest things to do. You need screaming hot wood fire or charcoal to have a chance. Propane would just make soggy mush.


That is very interesting. Here we don't name them according to size, but type of clam. I'm trying to remember if I've ever charred tomatoes on a grill - I think I've only put them _under_ a hot grill (you call that broiling).


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I fought through my illness to get something on the grill for the 4th. It is similar to something I posted in the $10 or less challenge, but I did it again because it is that good and not very labor intensive.

Grilled Wings with roasted Dutch creamers and grilled corn. Nothing fancy, but hella tasty.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 5, 2016












  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 5, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I call this winner winner chicken dinner. Not that i'm foreshadowing or nothing.

CHicken thighs - smoked 325-350 F until done, then hard sear for some color. Spice rub i made up black pepper, dehydrated honey granules, cumin, cardamom, fenugreek, sea salt

cousa squash

cucumber salad with my lemon poppy dressing





  








DSC_0516.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 6, 2016












  








DSC_0517.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 6, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

IMG_4645.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Jul 7, 2016








*Cuban Mojo Beer Can Chicken*

3oz Orange Water

3oz Sour Orange (naranja agria)

2 tblspn crushed garlic

in can place chicken over stand

dry rub: salt, black pepper, onion, garlic, cumin, achiote powder, parsley

seal neck cavity with onion

grill indirect at 275 for 3 1/2 hours

Served with Cuban Rice (made with annatto seed oil, garlic, chicken stock)

Black Beans

Sweet Plantains

Sour Cream

@MillionsKnives may think he has winner winner chicken dinner, but I'll call his bluff /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif





  








IMG_4652.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Jul 7, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks great @Planethoff but 3.5 hours seems long? Sure thats not a turkey?

I recommend hot and fast(ish) for poultry.
1) 325+ to render fat and crisp the skin . This is science fact. Lower temp= rubbery skin.
2) it only takes smoke well for the first hour really
3) there is no connective tissue to break down like brisket or pork butt
4) with a whole bird there is plenty of mass. Not like temperatures shoot up very fast and you'll overcook in the blinkof an eye


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> Looks great @Planethoff but 3.5 hours seems long? Sure thats not a turkey?
> 
> I recommend hot and fast(ish) for poultry.
> 1) 325+ to render fat and crisp the skin . This is science fact. Lower temp= rubbery skin.
> ...


You are correct on preparing whole chicken when simply indirect grilling, or as I prefer, rotisserie. I hope you got my humor in calling you out though. You post some amazing stuff, so I would never remotely slight your talent.

However, This is the "beer can method". Its cavity is sealed with liquid. So the lower and longer indirect grilling lets it steam from inside out. The skin never sees oil, butter, or any baste. The skin doesn't darken as much, but is still very crispy. I'll admit the legs on this one were a little rubbery. But the meat is a whole different experience in a good way. I admit, I could and probably should have done higher temp, less time, but this fit my schedule best today.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Beef Ribs:





  








01 ribs 1.458 kg for 35 kwacha.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016








They were on special:

about U$ 3.50 for 1.46 kg........





  








02 ribs in rub.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016








Rubbed with spices (home made mix)





  








03 half way through.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016











  








04 half way.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016








Half way through...

And then I fell asleep.

View from the kettle in the morning





  








05 view from braai at daylight.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016








And the view inside.....

As expected they were a bit overdone (understatement)





  








06 ribs next morning after falling asleep.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016








Luckily, they were still edible, but dry, so cut of the meat and cooked it up with eggplant, tomato, yoghurt and extra chili.

It turned out very tasty, but was definitely not what I set out to do.

So here is my beef rib concoction......





  








07 cut off the meat and used with egg plant tomato




__
butzy


__
Jul 7, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> Looks great @Planethoff but 3.5 hours seems long? Sure thats not a turkey?


It was a rather large bird, but it's actually hard to find a true roaster anymore. I have always wanted to do a beer can turkey using a Fosters Oil Can. lol


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

MillionsKnives said:


> Just for the halibut hahaha puns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Planethoff said:


> IMG_4645.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the beer serve a purpose or will any can do?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Makes for a nice juicy bird. I keep cheap beer on hand for this.

I do them in the oven at 375, takes about an hour.





  








beercanchix.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

JAH42 said:


> Does the beer serve a purpose or will any can do?


Beer is the original way to do it and it provides a lot of flavor to the meat. In the one I just made, I used an orange flavored seltzer and naranja agria (sour orange). You can use whatever you want to flavor can should be about half full. . I do BBQ chicken with Dr Pepper, Ginger ale with Asian rub, etc. beer works great. I sometimes use cheap beer, but also like to drink it so usually use a good hoppy IPA like dale's. 
I also toss some crushed garlic, fresh herbs, and citrus zest.

skin will be crispier if you cook at higher temp, but like I said before, I'm going for the inside out steam. If I did it at 375 and left it just a touch too long, it will explode. I have done it. And I prefer the more gentle steam. I make sure the interior cavity is very sealed very well, so when the liquid begins to boil it creates a kind of sauna inside. I love crispy skin, but I don't eat that much of it for health reasons, so it isn't as important. (it still is crispy though)


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

MillionsKnives said:


> I recommend hot and fast(ish) for poultry.
> 1) 325+ to render fat and crisp the skin . This is science fact. Lower temp= rubbery skin.
> 2) it only takes smoke well for the first hour really
> 3) there is no connective tissue to break down like brisket or pork butt


Actually, I've slow roasted a bird that was brined and it was fabulous. Something like 225 for 4 -5 hours. The skin is toasted at the end at high temp - 500 for 10-15 minutes. No rubbery skin at all.

Connective tissue has nothing to do with it. It's not beef, but the result was tender and succulent. More chicken flavor as the fat wasn't rendered. The meat seemed to absorbed the fat.

There are multiple slow roasted bird recipe's online.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

JAH42 made me do it!





  








IMG_0866.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 7, 2016








I've been wanting to get a Weber kettle grill for awhile. The Grilling Challenge was just the push. Yep, its the 26 inch!

What better way to break it in than some NY Strips. One rare, two medium rare, and one medium.





  








IMG_0856.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 7, 2016








And of course, desert.





  








IMG_0870.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jul 7, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Dang ChefBuba I was thinking of doing beer can chicken. Dibs on pork ribs for tonight /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@Hank

That Weber should serve you very well. Great grill. Even better way of breaking it in. Do you season/rub/baste your steaks? if so, what with?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hank said:


> Dang ChefBuba I was thinking of doing beer can chicken. Dibs on pork ribs for tonight /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


I'm inside tonight, Tacos....

Got a brisket in my back pocket though, just hanging out in the fridge. Maybe this weekend. Got to take my new to me Traeger for a test spin.





  








traeger.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone's dishes look wonderful, and it's only the first week!

Me, all I've got is the broiler in our rental unit, and NO @morning glory

a grill pan is OUT of the question, I've got all that kinda stuff

packed away in storage until we move into our new home,

and I've promised myself I won't spend anymore on "kitchen toys"

(although I've had my eye on .... WAIT! NO!!!)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Is construction on time? I lived in my 20ft TT with my dog for six months of very cold winter with lots of snow because construction of my new place was behind schedule. Not that you have to worry about cold./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> _*Is construction on time?*_ I lived in my 20ft TT with my dog for six months of very cold winter with lots of snow because construction of my new place was behind schedule. _*Not that you have to worry about cold*_./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


I know I'm off topic, sorry...

We're hoping for completion by say mid-October, when it starts to get cold here...

YES! it gets cold, did you see me profile update?

we're in Northern AZ now, the Gateway to the Grand Canyon

our rental also has no A/C nor heat and not a whole lot of nothing, but we're grateful


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Go to a park where they have those old school grills built in.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Ingredient gathering here. Cut up blueberry and apple wood branches into chunks for smoking. Never use chips!


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like some serious hardware, @chefbuba


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Love the steak/corn pic!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Planethoff said:


> @Hank
> 
> That Weber should serve you very well. Great grill. Even better way of breaking it in. Do you season/rub/baste your steaks? if so, what with?


Planethoff, I brush them with oil, rub them with about equal parts salt, pepper, onion powder, and granulated garlic, and put them back in the fridge for a couple hours or more.

(I've been doing it this way for quite some time but don't remember why or from where I got it. Anyone with technique/cooking science etc comments please feel free)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Great idea @Mike9 I'll look for that!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

BABY BACK RIBS

The coals were too hot and the ribs got a little dark very quickly. They didn't get crispy or taste burnt, but were not on the high heat long enough to caramelize the sauce. 

Served them with baked beans (courtesy of Serious Eats), fruit, and a green salad.





  








Ribs.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 8, 2016












  








IMG_0874.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jul 8, 2016












  








Rib Spread (1).jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 8, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Hank said:


> Planethoff, I brush them with oil, rub them with about equal parts salt, pepper, onion powder, and granulated garlic, and put them back in the fridge for a couple hours or more.
> 
> (I've been doing it this way for quite some time but don't remember why or from where I got it. Anyone with technique/cooking science etc comments please feel free)


Sounds good. My way is very similar, but I will sometimes add extra spices to compliment a specific dish. I don't brush with oil pre grill though. I will brush with ghee or peanut oil to finish. I used to leave out at room temperature for an hour as many recommend, but after really thinking about it, found that to be dumb idea. I like the cold center. It allows for a better crust while keeping a good mid rare.

I know one of the keys to a good steak is a good rest after grill, but I find it sooooo hard to wait sometimes.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow @HANK. Those ribs look great. I'm drooling

And for the record, I think Kenji is a genius. Mad respect for Serious Eats


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Fantastic entries! When it comes to grilling then I have to throw in the towel to you guys. 

Could someone headline the July Challenge (my old vegetarian one is still up there)?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Thai chicken and Vegetable skewers with coconut rice and Peanut Sauce

Chicken breast marinated in coconut water, lime juice and zest, garlic, ginger, Thai chili, Thai curry paste, soy sauce, fish sauce

Veg : red pepper, red onion, jalepeño.

Peanut Sauce: lime juice, fish sauce, brown sugar, coconut water, coconut milk, Thai curry paste, PBfit,

Coconut rice: jasmine rice, chicken broth, coconut milk





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 10, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 10, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 10, 2016


__
1










  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 10, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken, Duck Breast, Char Sui





  








traeger2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2016












  








traegerchix.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2016












  








traegerduck1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2016












  








traeger charsui1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> Chicken, Duck Breast, Char Sui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to be able to get that char siu out of my mind for quite some time. I will probably lose sleep tonight thinking about it. Yum


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It was ok..... only marinated for about four hrs, last minute addition. Should have waited 24hrs, still none will go to waste!

Actually the duck was the winner.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@chefbuba char siu? recipe please, please PLEASE!?

and what cut of pork did you use as well?

I SOOO miss a good "Chinese BBQ Pork"... just before we left Southern Arizona,

I went to my favorite Asian Market,

I asked the kind gentleman for a pound of "Char Siu"... (we pronounce it cha-soo)

"where you from girl?"

... "Hawaii, why?"

"Not too many folks know char siu, they say chinese bbq pork..."


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some time ago I did a quick char sui using a store bought seasoning packet.





  








char1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 10, 2016












  








char3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 10, 2016








Normally I don't see meat turning that particular shade on the grill. And way too much sugar.

I did another batch with a scratch made marinade, much better. I usually use country style "ribs" or slices of fatty butt for this.





  








char_sui_ribs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 10, 2016








1/4 cup dark soy sauce

1/4 cup Shao Xing rice wine*

1 oz. by weight of rock sugar*

2 -3 crushed garlic cloves

2 -3 quarter sized slices of fresh ginger ( unpeeled is fine)

1 - 2 dried red chilies

1/2 teaspoon Chinese 5 spice powder

Put the soy sauce, rice wine and rock sugar into a small pot over low heat. Stir once in a while until the sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat, add the garlic, ginger and 5 spice, break the dried chilies into a couple of pieces, stir it up.

Put the pork into a plastic bag, quart sized might be pushing it, gallon is better. Pour the marinade and all its chunks into the bag. Smoosh it around, work on getting as much air out as possible, seal and put in the fridge. Contemplate how many thousands of years people ate food without the benefit of Glad, Ziploc, built in ovens, refridgeration, microwaves and such. Let it sit in the fridge marinating for a day or two.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

K~Girl..... Just used the jarred LKK stuff, nothing fancy but not bad. I used some nice fatty shoulder.

When I was in Portland the other day I went to the Asian market to get a few things,and was going to get some roast pork, char sui and a roast duck. What they had left in the case did not look like it was for human consumption, very disappointed!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've used the jarrred stuff as well, much better than the packet, but still a bit sweet for my taste, I often add black vinegar when using it.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Some time ago I did a quick char sui using a store bought seasoning packet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a package of Noh's Char Siu seasoning in the cupboard!

I have already copy&paste'd your recipe MJB and will do a side-by-side,

once we have a DANG GRILL that is... mahalo!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> K~Girl..... Just used the jarred LKK stuff, nothing fancy but not bad. I used some nice fatty shoulder.
> 
> When I was in Portland the other day I went to the Asian market to get a few things,and was going to get some roast pork, char sui and a roast duck. What they had left in the case did not look like it was for human consumption, very disappointed!


Buba, I've never picked up the jarred stuff, but I will and do a THREE WAY taste test, for sure!

AND I went to that "Asian Market"s site, did you see that new way to make Musubi?

I'm on it! we have a road trip coming up and that will be breakfast on the road!


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Going a little different direction. Venezuelan Arepas with Grilled Corn. The arepa dough is grilled and stuffed with chopped grilled chicken and green chili guacamole.





  








20160629_123502.jpg




__
fbreck1


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








20160629_114604_resized_1.jpg




__
fbreck1


__
Jul 11, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Brisket....... Bought a couple bottles of Franklin's BBQ Sauce to go with, pretty darn good.





  








x.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








x1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








x2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








x3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








x4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016












  








x5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016











  








franklin.png




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

@chefbuba
Drooling like one of Pavlovs dogs!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> Bought a couple bottles of Franklin's BBQ Sauce to go with


Wait--is that a "cook's confession"??

That lump o meat really is mouth watering!
Really gotta fix my gas grill--the burners bit the dust so its been 
reduced to a charcoal bbq with useless knobs and a full tank.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Meezenplaz said:


> Really gotta fix my gas grill--the burners bit the dust so its been
> reduced to a charcoal bbq with useless knobs and a full tank.


You do mean ELEVATED to a charcoal grill, right?

mjb.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

teamfat said:


> You do mean ELEVATED to a charcoal grill, right?
> 
> mjb.


lol Actually I see your point...I in fact just cooked on it with hardwood charcoal and
i gotta say it rocked. Depending on whats cooked it does seem to impart
some unique flavor. Itll cost me as much to fix it as i paid for the grill, so
at this point ill prolly pick up a small tail gate gasser and stick with
charky for the big guy.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The key feature on a charcoal grill is air control. You need a bottom vent and top vent. At the very least the bottom intake vent should be adjustable. Otherwise you are running between full blast with the lid open or coals dying off with no air when it is closed. Other than your two vents try to seal the rest of it from air.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Grilling and killing





  








DSC_0521.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 13, 2016








You put your left claw in you take your left claw out





  








DSC_0523.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 13, 2016












  








DSC_0524.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 13, 2016








Grilled lobster, loaded with garlic butter, grilled yellow carrots, squash, shell peas, scallions. The hokey pokey IS what it is all about. You need to grill the claws longer than everything else. No indirect for these things. Direct heat all day with the lid open. About 2 minutes on the claws, then shell side down, then meat side down. Perfect juicy smokey lobster meat.


----------



## ckwwild (May 1, 2016)

Too hot here to cook inside, it's all about the grill right now...

Grilled pizza with [grilled] zucchini and red onion, chard, marinated labneh




  








photo 3(6).JPG




__
ckwwild


__
Jul 13, 2016








and mint.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I managed to get my hands on some good cilantro (with roots) and chives and I since I have a surplus of madam Jeanette chili's (close to scothc bonnet) I decided to make Jamaican Jerk Chicken.

There seem to be hundreds of different recipes for it.

I made the marinade out of:

Madame Jeanette chili's, garlic, cilantro (with roots), chives, fresh ginger, dried thyme and marjoram, all spice, cinnamon, lime juice, soy sauce, vinegar, some oil and jamaican dark rum (this is close to the marinade recipe in "how to grill" from Steven Raichlen)

I marinated the drumsticks for about 24 hours in the fridge.

Then started my baby kettle and threw some potatoes to the side





  








01 baby braai and potatoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








Had a glass of wine while waiting for the right temperature





  








02 glas of wine.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








Ready to start:





  








04 set up and almost ready for chicken.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016












  








06 cooking.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








Almost there





  








07 half way.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








but not for the potatoes, so moved them into the coals





  








08 speeding up potatoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








And when the potatoes were almost done, I put the chicken back (and for the observant person, there are now only 7 drumsticks left. Couldn't resist)





  








10 ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








And we are ready!





  








11 potaoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016











  








14 potatoes cut open.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016












  








13 served.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 13, 2016








And it was good!

Very spicy, but couldn't stop eating......


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

CKWwild said:


> Too hot here to cook inside, it's all about the grill right now...


I hear ya. I made banana bread in the gas grill yesterday.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hank said:


> I hear ya. I made banana bread in the gas grill yesterday.


Well?? Let's SEE it!!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I didn't take a picture. It's not like I somehow made grilled banana bread or anything. I just used the grill as an oven of course.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hank said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I didn't take a picture. It's not like I somehow made grilled banana bread or anything. I just used the grill as an oven of course.


Still qualifies as a grilled entry.....well, IF it's purty!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Hank said:


> It's not like I somehow made grilled banana bread or anything.


Hmmm. Grilled banana bread. Peach/ bourbon ice cream. That sounds good, yes?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes indeed.  I might try something along those lines.

I sometimes make bananas foster with rum or bourbon, plate a thick piece of banana bread and a scoop of vanilla ice cream and pour the the banana's foster over it all.  Mmmmmm


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

CKWwild said:


> Too hot here to cook inside, it's all about the grill right now...
> 
> Grilled pizza with [grilled] zucchini and red onion, chard, marinated labneh
> 
> ...


Chance would be a fine thing here in the UK! Its positively cool outside. That pizza looks fantastic (and vegetarian!).


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

tri_2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 15, 2016


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

CKWwild said:


> Too hot here to cook inside, it's all about the grill right now...
> 
> Grilled pizza with [grilled] zucchini and red onion, chard, marinated labneh
> 
> ...


Nice!

You do that gas or coal?


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

butzy said:


> 06 cooking.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

CKWwild said:


> Too hot here to cook inside, it's all about the grill right now...
> 
> Grilled pizza with [grilled] zucchini and red onion, chard, marinated labneh
> 
> ...


"...and mint".

Wow that put me over the edge. Lovely!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@JAH42:

No prep, except for pricking the potatoes a couple of times with a fork.

If I have plenty time and fire, I manage to get them ready without blackening the skin (this was done on a small small kettle).

Alternatively, you can prick them and wrap in foil.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Mexican Grilled Chicken





  








Chicken Asado al Carbon.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 15, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

What makes it mexican?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> What makes it mexican?


Because I'm Mexican. And it's a micro aggression to ask. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Not really. Sorry couldn't resist.

I marinated it in ancho chili, mexican oregano, cumin, cloves, cinnamon, garlic, lemon and lime juices.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

El Pollo Loco!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> tri_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@teamfat

that's some screamin' hot coals there AND a water hose, good call!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

IMG_0188.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Jul 16, 2016








Grilled mole chicken with grilled spice rubbed carrots, grilled glazed yams, and a romaine salad.

First I separately toasted ***** chile pods, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, and black pepper. Then I ground them along with some sumac and turmeric.

I saved some to season my carrots before grilling. The rest went into my mole which also included onion, garlic, toasted sesame seeds and pepitas, dark chocolate, peanut butter, vegie stock, oj, raisins, chipotles in adobo, and xeres vinegar.

I saved some of the mole to serve on the side of the finished dish and used the rest to marinate the chicken thighs before grilling.

The yams were brushed with a honey xeres vinegar glaze before grilling.

The romaine was tossed with a vinaigrette made with oj, pineapple vinegar, olive oil, and coconut oil and served with sliced radishes, cucumbers, white onions, and toasted pepitas.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @teamfat
> 
> that's some screamin' hot coals there AND a water hose, good call!


There were several neighborhood kids playing in the immediate area, in the 5 - 10 year old range. A handy hose seemed prudent.

Tritip, 3 days in a lemongrass marinade, hope to get it posted soon.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome idea for a challenge! Love the entries.. something about the potatoes coming out covered in ash that makes them tastes like cave man and awesomeness! I love cooking outside. Fell in love with low and slow cooking because it means that you can sit around with your favorite friends and loved ones and just enjoy the fact that we are blessed to have good friends and food. Not that you can't do that in the kitchen, but I prefer the sweet smell of smoke, and swimming pool breaks!

Hopefully I'll get something creative to add before this is over but back on Jul 2nd my grocer had some ribeyes on sale and these are what they package in the meat department as being "steakhouse" cuts. My hand is not small.. these steaks were about 2.5 inches thick. Sorry no action shots on the grill. They got a light coating of olive oil and were dusted in my favorite steak blend (montreal) then thrown on a screaming hot sear burner to sear. They finished on indirect heat. I will have to try a reverse sear some day, anyone prefer that? I also hand cut my first hassleback potatoes and finished the plate out with creamed brussel sprouts.





  








20160702_165555.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 16, 2016












  








20160702_190727.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 16, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@eastshores: Those hasselbacks look awesome!

Can you give some details how you did those?

Yesterday I tried my first ever bacon wrapped chili, been wanting to do this for a while.

Cleaned the home grown chili, filled with a mascarpone-cilantro-chili powder mixture and wrapped with bacon





  








01 cut and cleaned chili.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016











  








02 filled with mascarpone-garlic-chili-fish sauce




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016











  








04 wrapped with bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016











  








02 filled with mascarpone-garlic-chili-fish sauce




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016








All alone on the baby kettle braai





  








05 all alone on baby kettle.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016











  








06 almost done.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016








And done!





  








08 close up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 16, 2016








Tasty, but in the process of crisping the bacon, a lot of the filling oozed out.

I am now thinking of mixing an egg in with the mascarpone mixture to set it better


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

butzy said:


> @eastshores: Those hasselbacks look awesome!
> 
> Can you give some details how you did those?
> 
> ...


Having made bacon wrapped poppers I couple of times I agree, adding a bit of egg can help set your filling so it doesn't ooze out, but I find that only works well with soft cheeses, not semi hard cheeses like cheddar or mozz.

What I often do is partially cook my bacon before I wrap it around the peppers. That cuts down on the grilling time and helps to save your filling.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

butzy said:


> @eastshores: Those hasselbacks look awesome!
> 
> Can you give some details how you did those?


Thanks butzy.. btw.. I'm sorry it is winter there.. we should have stew for you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Hasselback potato .. I had to look up the origin "The name is derived from the restaurant where they were first introduced in the 1940s, Hasselbacken in Stockholm, Sweden"

It's a potato sliced but not cut through (this is the knife skill test /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif).. so that roasted at around 450F you get maximum crunchy roasted edges. This is a blurry shot of the two I did..





  








hbroasted.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 16, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok.... Challenge over, I win.





  








texas steak on ny grill.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 17, 2016


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

So you had an elephant over for dinner? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Fred Flintstone's brontosaurus steak


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How do we know it's just not a real small grill, kinda like an Easy-Bake Oven


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it is a hippo leg steak......

Anyway, I decided to go for something resembling a chicken tikka masala.

A bit of a combination of heat sources.

Frying onion in ghee

Added tomato

And added the left over marinade





  








01 cooking onions.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016











  








03 tomato added to onions.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016












  








04 tomato onion mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016











  








05 added the marinade mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016












  








05 added the marinade mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016












  








02 marinated chicken.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016








And on the braai (fairly high heat as the main thing is to get decent browning)





  








06 chicken on the braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016








Then into the curry-sauce





  








08 and in the sauce.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016








And served





  








IMG_20160716_114427547.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

butzy said:


> I think it is a hippo leg steak......
> 
> Anyway, I decided to go for something resembling a chicken tikka masala.
> 
> ...


 That looks fantastic!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

eastshores said:


> Thanks butzy.. btw.. I'm sorry it is winter there.. we should have stew for you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Hasselback potato .. I had to look up the origin "The name is derived from the restaurant where they were first introduced in the 1940s, Hasselbacken in Stockholm, Sweden"
> 
> ...


If you place 2 chopsticks on either side of the potato while you're cutting it will prevent from cutting all the way through. The knife skill part really comes into play with spacing and this is very well done indeed.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Spare ribs trimmed to st. louis. Trimmings in the freezer for sausage.

I would glaze for competition, but for good eats at home I prefer old school. Dry rub, no wrap, no sauce. Smoked at 250 about 5 hours. Juicy , bite through tender but not fall off the bone, good bark. I hate wrapped ribs with soft bark blah. I've judged almost 2 dozen bbq competitions. If you want it done right, you have to do it yourself hahah.

My team won 2nd place ribs at memphis in may this year and I prefer these ones to the winning ones





  








10553868_10101629801746049_3859117214776056956_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 17, 2016












  








10550167_10101629801795949_2455502072475675279_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 17, 2016


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

MillionsKnives said:


> Spare ribs trimmed to st. louis. Trimmings in the freezer for sausage.
> 
> I would glaze for competition..


I am not a fan of wet ribs.. sticky sugary wet ribs need to go away. If I want candy I know where to get it. Give me spice.. and a vinegar mustard sauce on the side. I may be starting a war but that is how I feel.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

eastshores said:


> I am not a fan of wet ribs.. sticky sugary wet ribs need to go away. If I want candy I know where to get it. Give me spice.. and a vinegar mustard sauce on the side. I may be starting a war but that is how I feel.


To each their own of course but I too prefer that foods that are meant to be eaten with our hands shouldn't be sticky and wet. This includes buffalo wings. I'm sure someone will contradict me with an example of some tender meaty sauced thing I probably love but I stand by this. I will also admit that I do not like removing the membrane from ribs, I just love it cooked on. And "fall off the bone" is something I only enjoy in braised food. I like a rib that sticks to its own bone. Call me weird. Looks fantastic @MillionsKnives


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Fall off the bone ribs are overcooked. You get marked down on texture in comp for that. However, if I am catering I will do it cause thats what the people like.

Sweets are okay up to a point if is balanced with salt and spice. Lets put it this way when I started judging you needed 2 paper towels for rib round. Now you need 5. It is trending saucy and sweet for sure.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I also agree with Koukou, Eastshores and millionsknives.

I don't like sweet and saucy fall of the bone ribs.

Way prefer them with a bit of a bite, but then I am more of a caveman (m/f).

I don't like sweet ribs either, prefer them hot and spicy and savoury and like @Koukouvagia I don't remove the membrane.....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder why people don't like their ribs herbed like I do.  All the sauces tend to be sweet, reddish, vinegary and spicy.  But mine are mopped with lemon, garlic and lots of herbs.  Greekstyle I suppose.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

eastshores said:


> I am not a fan of wet ribs.. sticky sugary wet ribs need to go away. If I want candy I know where to get it. Give me spice.. and a vinegar mustard sauce on the side. I may be starting a war but that is how I feel.


I agree, my rib rub has about 20% or less of the sugar content of some rubs. And another thing I rarely enjoy is fruit in my beer. There was, however, one exception. There used to be this place up the street called California C & R. Stood for chicken and ribs. Their hot wings were doused in a sticky, sweet and hot syrup sauce, and I loved to wash them down with a raspberry hefe. Two things I would normally avoid that worked so well together.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't seem to get my sh*t together with pics these days - too much rush to feed people. Today's compound dinner was sponsored by the letter *"i" * so I made *"Ika Shoga Yaki" *- grilled ginger squids. I chopped the tentacles with some kimchi, garlic, crab surimi, a little andouille and a little egg white and seasoned accordingly for stuffing. I marinaded the tubes in tamari, mirin, soy, lots of grated ginger, a little sambal for a couple hours then stuffed them and built a hot fire and grilled them. This is was what was left after the first wave - all gone now . . . so good.





  








IMG_20160717_190342_zpsllwrcm1p.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 18, 2016


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome Mike9.. that's the type of dish I would never think of with grilling. Sounds incredible.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

T-Bones on the grill. Salt & pepper, screaming hot grill. These were fork tender, all for $7.99lb. 




  








tbonee.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2016











  








tbonee1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2016











  








tbonee2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 18, 2016


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, I'm out!
> 
> We're renting an apartment for about 5-6 months while our new home is being built.
> 
> ...


Could you get a hibachi? At least you could make a little something. You're much more a cook than I am, so you probably already thought about that.

I will probably make this soon: sirloin or something similar, sliced a half inch thick and in strips of 4-8 inches long, marinated in a mixture of yogurt, onions, lemon juice, salt and pepper, then skewered and grilled, brushed with saffron-infused butter while grilling, then wrapped in lavash. That's an Iranian recipe that I love. I made that on a little hibachi and it was yum.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> I wonder why people don't like their ribs herbed like I do. All the sauces tend to be sweet, reddish, vinegary and spicy. But mine are mopped with lemon, garlic and lots of herbs. Greekstyle I suppose.


That'll make me happy Miss KK!

Might you have any snapshots o make us all drool?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I wonder why people don't like their ribs herbed like I do. All the sauces tend to be sweet, reddish, vinegary and spicy. But mine are mopped with lemon, garlic and lots of herbs. Greekstyle I suppose.


I'm with you. Here are my baby back ribs before cooking. Lots of herbs, no sugar.





  








ribs.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 19, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OregonYeti said:


> Could you get a hibachi? At least you could make a little something. You're much more a cook than I am, so you probably already thought about that.
> 
> I will probably make this soon: sirloin or something similar, sliced a half inch thick and in strips of 4-8 inches long, marinated in a mixture of yogurt, onions, lemon juice, salt and pepper, then skewered and grilled, brushed with saffron-infused butter while grilling, then wrapped in lavash. That's an Iranian recipe that I love. I made that on a little hibachi and it was yum.


My braddah Yeti, we're in a part of Arizona with fire restrictions, no open fires, even home grills... WAY too dry here and we've only had a few spits of our seasonal Monsoon Rains as yet. But yeah, I would so buy me a small hibachi, I'm jonesing for some Guava Chicken!

AND, I gotta say, I LOVE Persian food! That sounds so ONO!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That'll make me happy Miss KK!
> Might you have any snapshots o make us all drool?


Well I'm in Greece now and pork ribs are not eaten here. Don't know why since pork is the number one selling meat. Butchers are a bit obtuse about these things and whenever I ask them for a particular cut they look at me like I'm a three headed alien. Just yesterday I was looking for pork belly. Now pork belly strips are a favorite around here so they all sell them. So I asked for a whole piece of pork belly so I could grill it (for the challenge) but it doesn't occur to them to keep the piece whole so they chop it immediately and don't have whole ones on hand. They said they'll keep one whole for me at their next delivery so we'll see. Same thing with chicken. I ask for a chicken and without asking me they hack it. Ugh don't get me started.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefbuba said:


> T-Bones on the grill. Salt & pepper, screaming hot grill. These were fork tender, all for $7.99lb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but not nearly as impressive as your last post!!!! LOL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

How about a small gas grill? Works in a pinch... Weber makes some that actually get hot enough to do a decent steak sear.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Carne Asada!

I marinated skirt steak all day in ancho, guajillo, and chipotle peppers with adobo sauce, lime juice, toasted and ground cumin and coriander seeds, garlic, soy sauce, and a little Asian fish sauce. I mixed a margarita (required) and fired up the grill and got it very hot. Grilled them quickly and served with fresh pico de gallo, onion, cilantro, and lime.





  








Carne Asada on the Grill.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 20, 2016












  








Carna Asada on the Plate (1).jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 20, 2016


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Looks awesome, Hank. About to grill up some skirt steak myself. Similar marinade.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Should be yummy!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

MaryB said:


> How about a small gas grill? Works in a pinch... Weber makes some that actually get hot enough to do a decent steak sear.


MaryB I would love to get one of those but we are only in a rental short term as our new home is being built... (btw the poured the slab today and I got to watch with the forman, normally they say that the home owner MUST away, but he likes me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif )


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WHOA! @Hank now you're talkin' my language!

Carne asada Tacos with pinto beans, MMM!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > That'll make me happy Miss KK!
> ...


Miss KK, I feel ya, believe me!

We're in the middle of REAL Cowboy country and Asian is BEYOND foreign to them.

Flaken cut ribs for Galbi? FORGET ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

K~Girl, Now you know how I feel....I can barley buy soy sauce.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Work.......Brisket, Butts, Birds





  








bbq1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








bbq3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








bbq5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








bbq6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








bbq7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> K~Girl, Now you know how I feel....I can barley buy soy sauce.


Buba, here's the absolute hysterical thing ... I went to the local Fry's (Kroegers"s) Supermarket here and they had Aloha Shoyu, but flaken cut ribs /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif duh what?

Even my husband was in shock, and he's NOT a foodie, "HEH LOOK! they've got our shoyu!" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

*Grilled Skirt Steak *_Peach Chutney/ Cilantro Rice/ __Green _

_Beans & Red Onions __w/ Lime Zest_





  








SkirtSteak_sm.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 21, 2016








Marinade: Chipotle in adobo, ground pasilla, ancho chili's,

cumin, oregano, coriander, black pepper, salt, achiote, onion

powder, garlic, vinegar, worchestershire sauce, fish sauce,

orange juice. 
​. . . and an ice cold Modelo Especial as a beverage.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

jake t buds said:


> *Grilled Skirt Steak *_Peach Chutney/ Cilantro Rice/ __Green _
> 
> _Beans & Red Onions __w/ Lime Zest_


Looks so good! Did you make the Peach Chutney?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Welll smoking some pork belly now but my weber kettle has finally kicked it. I need to get another vent cleaning system about $15 .





  








90719.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 21, 2016








Or i could just get another grill of craigslist for $40. Lasted 8 years.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

ok I'm going basically for roast pig chinese style skin.

Salted the pork belly and extra on the skin to dry it out. Smoked, grilled direct like 20 seconds and the skin bubbles up crispy. Toss it in mint, lime, garlic, oil, fish sauce





  








DSC_0540.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








DSC_0543.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 21, 2016








On the side I made some sourdough garlic bread





  








DSC_0541.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 21, 2016












  








DSC_0542.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 21, 2016








Last voyage for the grill. Next time I got to replace the cleaner vents and put on a oven gasket on the lid to pimp my grill


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

morning glory said:


> Looks so good! Did you make the Peach Chutney?


Yes. Although I should confess the chutney was suplimented with fresh peach. We made it originally for grilled chops a couple of days ago. Thought it would work with the skirt steak as well. I let the fresh peach "ruminate" with the already made chutney - mustard seed, red pepper flakes, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, veg oil, salt. There's mango in there as well.

@chefbuba I'll be in your neck of the woods mid August. Mind if I come over for dinner? That grill looks spectacular.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

q_kitty.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 23, 2016


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally some good weather [emoji]128512[/emoji]
Burger time.





  








20160723_192429.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 23, 2016












  








20160723_175248.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 23, 2016












  








20160723_180410.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 23, 2016












  








Screenshot_20160723-192534.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 23, 2016


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

MillionsKnives said:


> Welll smoking some pork belly now but my weber kettle has finally kicked it. I need to get another vent cleaning system about $15 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to replace the same thing also. Not bad for 14 years of heavy usage though. I am definitely getting my money's worth from my Weber kettle grill.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Did anyone do shrimp on the barbie yet? It is HOT over here 95 and i'm melting. Cooking outdoors all day everyday.

I have a LOT of mint this year. Here is a night market street vendor thai style shrimp. Garlic, mint, cilantro, fish sauce. Grilled on the porch on my thai style wok stove.





  








DSC_0552.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 24, 2016








Plated with some rice noodles and peanuts. Served with nuoc cham





  








DSC_0555.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 24, 2016








Hipster mojito to use up more mint. rum, lime, mint, fernet, tangerine lime Polar seltzer, local honey to help with my allergies, served with ironic bendy straw





  








13718818_10102842867702149_569868851336204266_n.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 24, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I am in the process of converting my cold smoker set up into a smoker.

I made a charcoal basket and decided that I needed to do a test run to see if it burns and empties out properly.

I knew that there were lot of airleaks, but had no idea what temperature I would get.

And since I had a butternut, I decided to put that in the smoker.

The basket works. The temperature very quickly went up to about 190 and peaked at 216.

Which would have been great if that was fahrenheit. It was Celsius though ......

Got some work to do!

But ended up with a nice butternut /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








01 set up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016











  








02 smoker ready to go.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016








After about 2 hours. The butternut definitely became easy-peel





  








04 after smoking.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016












  








05 ready to peel.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016












  








06 peeled.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016








And then it was decission time: What to do with it?

I mixed in the left-over popper mix, some fish sauce and extra cilantro and ate some like that.

Nice!





  








07 added left over popper mix and coriander.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016








But then I decided I could improve.

Fried bacon and raw cashews, added cherry tomatoes and some yoghurt.

It worked great and will make it again!





  








09 made fancier with cashew nuts and bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016











  








10 and cherry tomatoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016











  








11 and yoghurt.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016











  








10 and cherry tomatoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016












  








11 and yoghurt.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016











  








13 done.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 24, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@butzy Wow! that thing is running hot!  Oven gaskets help and so does not lighting all the charcoal at once.    I blow torch only a tiny part so it burns hot and clean.   Let it spread over the rest slowly.

Ehh i cooked some awesome stuff  I'll post tomorrow.  Photo uploads seem to be failing now.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, but not as hot as my other fire:





  








IMG_20160724_144333636.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 25, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh no! Your building?

Gai Yang more street food.from Thailand

Overnight marinade - lemongrass, coriander root, coriander seed, garlic, black pepper, white pepper, brown sugar, fish sauce, canola oil. Should have been dark soy for color but i forgot it





  








DSC_0546.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 25, 2016












  








DSC_0547.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 25, 2016








Indirect heat smoking until it is done, then crisp the skin at the end,. Also grilling some corn. I like to sneak butter under the husk





  








DSC_0557.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 25, 2016












  








DSC_0561.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 25, 2016








Served with sticky rice. I have leftovers for lunch


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Beef ribs marinated in ketjap (sweet soy).

Not overcooked this time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif





  








01 ribs on braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 26, 2016












  








08 top view.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 26, 2016












  








02 cut.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 26, 2016












  








05 sliced.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 26, 2016












  








07 cut in between the bone.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 26, 2016


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

[if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:RelyOnVML/> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves> <w:TrackFormatting/> <woNotShowRevisions/> <woNotPrintRevisions/> <woNotShowInsertionsAndDeletions/> <woNotShowPropertyChanges/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Pork Chops stuffed with Italian sausage and mushrooms. Served with a grilled tomato salad, rice, and topped with a mushroom parmesan sauce.

This was grilled on my kettle Weber using a combination of apple and peach wood. The chops were seared over the fire side then moved to the other side to finish cooking.





  








IMG_1933.JPG




__
jimyra


__
Jul 26, 2016












  








IMG_1939.JPG




__
jimyra


__
Jul 26, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Is the sausage precooked?  I would guess by the time the center is at temp, the loin outside is overcooked.  Or does it not matter because the sausage brings more fat with it?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

The sausage was precooked with minced mushrooms, parsley, and Parmesan cheese.  The chops were twelve oz. with about three  oz. stuffing.  Final temp after resting was one forty to one forty five in the center and about one hundred and fifty on the outside.  They are bone in chops.  They were moist and very good.  Better than the pics.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lots of great entries and we are moving into the final week!


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fajita chicken on the grill.




  








Screenshot_20160726-192111.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 26, 2016








Tortillas and peppers in the pans.




  








Screenshot_20160726-192056.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 26, 2016








Tacos in the belly [emoji]128512[/emoji]




  








Screenshot_20160726-192043.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 26, 2016


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is a picture of my grandson cooking fajitas using a fajita cooker made for a Weber grill. I picked it up in south TX last winter. It works really well.





  








IMG_0855.JPG




__
jimyra


__
Jul 27, 2016








Your chicken fajitas look great.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

When I look at the list of forums, I don't see "Cooking Challenges" on the front page. I think it should be there since I think it's one of the best parts of ChefTalk. Maybe it could be listed under "Cooking Discussions"? I look for them more often than anything else. Just an idea. Just now I was looking to see if there was a challenge of cooking lamb. I could look some more and find out but I think the challenges maybe should be on the front page of the forums(?) They are such a great part of this site.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah it's usually featured front page.  Probably why participation is on the low side

Oh but I see three featured posts about chefs outfits and advertisements


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

PLAY TIME

(playing with your food is fun)

Take a gem squash, cut it in half and remove the pips.

(Cutting the squash in half was the hardest part. These things are tough)





  








01 gem squash cut in half.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








One got filled with a cheese-mozarella mixture with oregano and garlic.

The other with spiced ground meat.





  








02 filling - one with mince - one with cheeses mas




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016











  








03 the mascarpone one.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








And then on an indirect fire on the braai





  








04 gem squash on braai - the meat one has some gra




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








Meanwhile, you take some mushrooms and fill them with a wee bit of ground meat and wrap them in bacon





  








05 meanwhile filling mushroom with mince.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016











  








06 and wrapped in bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016











  








05 meanwhile filling mushroom with mince.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








The gem squash took about an hour





  








07 the cheesy gem squah.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016











  








08 the meaty one.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016











  








07 the cheesy gem squah.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








And because I had some cheese left, I topped up the cheesy one





  








09 left over cheese on cheesy one.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








The mushroom were then added. Initially indirect and finished on direct fire





  








10 the mushrooms on the braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016












  








11 almost ready mushrooms.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 30, 2016








A pretty decent lunch !


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Braised it with a bit of bourbon, pernod, black pepper, garlic,bay leaf, scallion and onion trimmings. Started the party with bacon lardons saute-ing the aromatics. Olive oil and salt then on the hottest fire I could build. The char adds a whole different flavor and texture. Plated a unique artisinal plate

I'd like to plate it with chicory and some citrus segments as a salad, but ya know citrus is not in season now, so it's just a drinking snack pairing





  








DSC_0580.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 30, 2016












  








DSC_0583.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 30, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Lots of great looking food everyone.

For a quick dinner we made grilled chicken sandwiches.

Grilled chicken, bacon, avocado, lettuce, tomato, onion on a dutch crust roll.





  








Grilled Chicken Sandwitch.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 30, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

@MillionsKnives - that looks great - did you precook your octopus before grilling, or was your fire hot enough for fresh?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Braised then grilled. It is pretty much fool proof and you can do the grilled part even the next day.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Made these for a house party yesterday. Non traditional. I get BORED with your average spice rub. Salt, pepper, paprika, garlic, sugar. BORING

This one more savory and less sweet





  








DSC_0572.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 31, 2016












  








DSC_0573.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 31, 2016








5 hours no wrap. Before glazing it looks like this





  








DSC_0589.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 31, 2016








Let the sauce set on the grill, cut them, then proceed to party





  








DSC_0597.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 31, 2016








.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,
Lots of great entries for this challenge but there can only be one winner.
The rules of this months challenge was short and easy, the most mouth watering picture shall win.
I would like to thank all who participated.

So without further ado.. This month challenge winner is..... @chefbuba
!





  








x4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 11, 2016








Chefbuba had many great entries this month, but this brisket looks so good I want to lick the screen!

The two runner ups are @Hank
with the NY-strip/corn




  








IMG_0856.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 7, 2016








and @MillionsKnives
grilled lobster




  








DSC_0523.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 13, 2016








With that I pass the Torch to @chefbuba
!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ummm - for future reference the month isn't over yet - we usually run till midnight of the last day of the month.  I see you're in Sweden.  It's 1pm July 31 here.  I just checked it's 7pm July 31 where you are too - five hrs. to go.


----------



## jah42 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know,
But since i'm going on vacation in 3 hours and packing my bags it was either this or wait three days before i have a stable internet connection again.

I choose the first option.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! Excellent choice of course, congrats chefbuba!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats @chefbuba - You 'da grill man /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Congrats @chefbuba! You are a worthy winner indeed. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Bravo @chefbuba !! Well deserved!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

okay @chefbuba what's up your sleeve for us?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulation @chefbuba /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Well done chefbuba. Looking forward to what you come up with for next month. Cheers! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats ChefBuba! Well deserved. Looking forward to your pick for August.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks All!... There were some great entries this challenge, one that really peaked my interest was @MillionsKnives grilled clams & halibut.

I have a theme and will post in a few.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks!  And congratulations!  Looking forward to the new challenge


----------

